# Trolling Friday



## D35 (Jun 29, 2011)

Anyone planning on Blue water fishing Friday? I am heading south in my 24 walk-around and I'm looking for a buddy boat.


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

We are, nipple and southern troll. but may not be there until early afternoon on our way to the spur. WAR DAWG ch68


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

I should be out around nipple sat morning


----------



## Docs Holiday (Mar 11, 2012)

I'll be in and around the spur Friday and Saturday continuing on possibly to the rigs Saturday night. Docs Holiday on 68.


----------

